# Afterburst.com - Awesome unmetered! - 10% off!



## Afterburst-Charlie (May 16, 2013)

Afterburst specializes in unmetered VPS solutions, check out our site @ *http://afterburst.com/*! We


----------



## yomero (May 17, 2013)

Hey

Nice to see you here too.

How is going the new location? I hope to mantain my status as a happy customer =)


----------



## drmike (May 17, 2013)

Hey another host I am not familiar with 

Welcome to the site @Afterburst-Charlie!


----------



## bsd (May 17, 2013)

you guys used to be fanaticalvps, no?


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (May 17, 2013)

bsd said:


> you guys used to be fanaticalvps, no?



That they did. If I'm not mistaken, the name change occurred because of Rackspace?

EDIT: You can find further info here -- https://twitter.com/fizzadar/status/226523898458554368



> Cease & desist from @*Rackspace* regarding fanatical vps... because apparently they own the word "fanatical"; why so mean? #*assholes*


----------



## Afterburst-Charlie (May 17, 2013)

This is correct, our previous name was FanaticalVPS/Fanaticaldev but had to be changed due to pending legal action from Rackspace. The good news is that Afterburst is now a registered brand under OxyGemDigial Inc.

The new location is performing well so far, we're still in the very beginning of migrations and such. More exciting news is to come, both for new and old customers!


----------



## shovenose (May 17, 2013)

Oh... now I get it, because Rackspace goes on about their "Fanatical" support.

Their support is definitely great (I host my email with them) but not worth legal action!


----------

